# Ruined my 1/2" spiral bit.



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure how this happened but somehow my Milescraft guide bushing adapter (for PC bushings) came loose just as I finished making a cut. The plastic twist lock adapter came loose from the base plate, causing the the bushing to destroy my $40 1/2 spiral carbide bit. The bushing was still in the broken adapter when it stop spinning in the driveway. Since it went flying away from me, the only injury was to the bit and the adapter but I'm still miffed about. I'm sure I had the adapter locked in. I had been using this setup for a while so the only thing I can think of is that I bumped the guide bushing against the template and popped the adapter out of the base plate.

Anyone have this happen to them? One thing I'll do in the future is always check the bushing before each cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

It sounds like it was not locked in all the way.
You should hear a little click when it's in all the way.

Here's a little jig to make sure it's in place right..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

===



RJM60 said:


> Not sure how this happened but somehow my Milescraft guide bushing adapter (for PC bushings) came loose just as I finished making a cut. The plastic twist lock adapter came loose from the base plate, causing the the bushing to destroy my $40 1/2 spiral carbide bit. The bushing was still in the broken adapter when it stop spinning in the driveway. Since it went flying away from me, the only injury was to the bit and the adapter but I'm still miffed about. I'm sure I had the adapter locked in. I had been using this setup for a while so the only thing I can think of is that I bumped the guide bushing against the template and popped the adapter out of the base plate.
> 
> Anyone have this happen to them? One thing I'll do in the future is always check the bushing before each cut.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> It sounds like it was not locked in all the way.
> You should hear a little click when it's in all the way.
> ...


I could have sworn it was locked. Thanks for the locking tool.


----------

